# ZFS being blamed for performance issues?



## stratacast1 (Jan 20, 2018)

I've been using a VPS provider for a bit and have been having some load performance issues with them. In response they blame the performance problems on ZFS. Does that even sound reasonable? They use Linux's LXC for their software. I am however skeptical because (granted at a much smaller scale) I have used Ubuntu 16.04 with LXD (basically enhanced LXC on steroids and deved by the same people) with ZFS, and I thought it performed very well. What are your thoughts? My only thought could be scrubs making operations grind to a halt


----------

